# Poppy has started her labour!



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Poppy seemed quieter than normal this morning so I took her temp and it has dropped. She has taken herself off to the dog room and chosen to lay on her bed. We will be having supper in there with her and then as soon as the first baby is born we will move her into the sitting room.

Gunner, Aya and Lottie didnt greet me at the gate on my return from work this afternoon and are now calmly laying in the kitchen. So all signs very good.

My husband has been with poppy all day and has dashed out to get the honey for her oats.

We are between 3 - 5 days early but these pups obvioulsy want to be born.

Will keep you posted ::::::crossfingfor an easy delivery.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Good luck Poppy....


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Good thoughts going out to Poppy for a quick delivery and healthy pups and mom.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Good luck to Poppy and you!


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Oooh it's so exciting. I'm working tonight and shall be thinking of you all while out on my rounds. Can't wait to see if there's any news when I check in later....:wavey::wavey::wavey: xx


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

here's to Poppy popping out healthy pups....channeling pawsitively good thoughts!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Shes sound asleep at the moment so getting lots of rest. In fact everyone is sleeping, including the mother in law!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how exciting! good luck, hoping for a safe, fast, healthy delivery!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

How exciting!!!! Sending some good vibes to the families!!!!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Took Poppy for an evening stroll, she chased a blooming rabbit into our field, had to pop her onto her led and bring her home, Shes back onto her bed in the sitting room, beds are made on the settee for the humans. Bet we are still here tomorrow night waiting hehe!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I guess Poppy is not very worried about saving her energy for her labor!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Good luck to Poppy!!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Good luck Poppy!! Keeping you all in our thoughts. Hope she has a quick delivery.


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

good luck Poppy


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Go Poppy! Have lots of beautiful babies!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Only just seen the post :crossfing Poppy has them today


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

hope all is well with Poppy :crossfing


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

We managed to bring poppys bed into the sitting room and convince her that this would be a nice place to spend the night. Poppy huffed and puffed throughout the night and is now sound asleep - i found the settee to be not too uncomfortable! I guess this is going to be a long day. I had some wierd dreams, I had taken her to Crufts to show her and the judge wanted to do it for me. Poppy refused to move for her and so I took over, on the way round the ring Poppy gave birth to four boys and i was trying to act as though this was the most normal thing. Haha! How bazaar was that.?!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Good luck Poppy, will keep checking for updates.


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

Good luck and lots of healthy puppies! I will take them all...hmm...maybe not...but ohh how I miss our sweet puppy days!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Lestorm said:


> We managed to bring poppys bed into the sitting room and convince her that this would be a nice place to spend the night. Poppy huffed and puffed throughout the night and is now sound asleep - i found the settee to be not too uncomfortable! I guess this is going to be a long day. I had some wierd dreams, I had taken her to Crufts to show her and the judge wanted to do it for me. Poppy refused to move for her and so I took over, on the way round the ring Poppy gave birth to four boys and i was trying to act as though this was the most normal thing. Haha! How bazaar was that.?!


LOL! Sounds like the kind of weird dreams I usually have! 

Hoping Poppy has a safe and easy delivery!  Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## Makino82 (Oct 23, 2009)

Good luck with the delivery Poppy!!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

so far we have three girls and two boys and one very freaked out Poppy who is running away from them as they pop out. gawd nuffin ever goes smoothly in our ouse!

Seriously this is going to be hard work, she still has a puppy in and is losing green water and slime. She already had jab to get the last two out as it was taking such a long time. 

We hope that she takes to these pups and will mother them in time.

popy is still happy to eat drink and was delighted to go to the vets in the car. crazy girl!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh and forget the whelping box, shes having then anywhere and everywhere so carpet will need shampooing, thats not a problem though.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

So exciting! Good luck with the last pup. I am glad that it's at least almost over. Saying prayers Poppy will fall quickly into her momma role. Congrats on all the puppies. Can't wait for pics


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, i did not know, they freak out, think i would also.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Oww is this Poppy's first litter hope the last pup is delivered safely and Poppy gets into her role of motherhood, re Poppy having them all around the house not to far from your dream.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh dear, I can sympathisize-I had one girl who had her first litter at age 5. She wanted nothing to do with the pups as they were born, and kept running away! Puppies were born all over the place. She did settle down soon after they born though, and was a wonderful mother. For awhile though, I did question my sanity!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Im questioning mine too! Poppy now has six pups and has settled by the sitting room door, shes having another pup at the moment and this one seems to be taking ages.

Ive managed to get them all to feed from her, dont ask how!!!! Ive washed bums and they are under the lamb cooking away nicely.

Mals doing the midwife bit at the moment

Glad when this is over and I need to ask, will i ever do it again???????


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

oh to go to the loo we now have to go out into the garden and walk around the house to come into the front door!!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I so hope all is going well now!!!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

four hours after Poppys ninth pup was born another boy was born. hes bigger than most of them.

Poppy wont accept her pups and wants to run away and hide. Such a pity, we will continue to try to reassure her.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I hope you have a better night. I'll be looking for better news in the morning. Hope Poppy will start being a mom and that all puppies are well. Good luck!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Checking for any updates on Poppy and her pups and hoping that she is accepting them better now:crossfing


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It shouldn't be long before she accepts the babies-once those hormones kick in, she should be fine. Has her milk let down yet?

Fingers crossed all is going well


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Just checing in on Poppy and her pups....


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

hope Poppy and the puppies are doing better today x


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Checking in as well to see how Poppy and the puppies are doing? :crossfing that she takes to her mothering role soon.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Checking in on Poppy and her pups...


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Hugs to poor freaked out Poppy! And you! Hope all is well today!

(And it does sound like you got more pups than you anticipated!!!)


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

LauraBella said:


> Hugs to poor freaked out Poppy! And you! Hope all is well today!
> 
> (And it does sound like you got more pups than you anticipated!!!)


 
They just kept coming at hourly intervals. When the tenth arrived, i looked at Poppy and said, i think we should stop now Poppy....please!

After a night of feeding the pups whelpi and giving poppy total time out with me, I took her and gave her a 'half bath' spent time drying and grooming her. I then led her into the sitting room and layed her down to feed five pups, turned her and then allowed the other five to suckle, we then put all the pups to her to snuggle and wrapped a rolled up quilt around them all. Poppy was happy to do that. this afternoon i moved the 'ring into the whelping box and climbed in with her, she allowed all the pups to feed. As soon as they squawk shes off and you can forget licking them clean. Heres a pic taken at tea time


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

As you can see, she wont look at them haha! Her ears are so hot so we opened then and although they look mucky, they are spotless!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

And then the sweet pic!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Owww bless pleased that she is allowing them to feed so hopefully she will bond with them now, I know nothing about breeding I just know I love seeing lots of healthy Mum and puppy pics. Congratulations Poppy.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh they are so sweet and good Poppy she looks so confused by it all. Hopefully she will come around but on the other hand not everyone (dog) has strong maternal feelings. I know go nuts for puppies and kittens but have no urge to hold a human baby. If it doesn't have fur it's not for me!  Maybe Poppy would prefer furless babies??


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh how beautiful and sweet they are!! Bless poor Poppy...so wondering where all these "squeaking" little things came from!! I so hope she becomes more comfortable with her role as new Mom real soon. Congratulations to Poppy and to you....I am sure you must all be exhausted!! I hope you will be able to get some much needed rest soon.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Simply beautiful! Hope things settle down soon xx


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Im on duty tonight so will do the two hourly feeds with Poppy. I think Im on duty tomorrow as well!!!! My hubby Mal is blooming wonderful with them all, Im really proud of the way he handles things.

Poppy is getting there, I sat with her for two hours tonight in the box and she fed them in a more relaxed way. She stayed with them for ages after i got out. Tomorrow Im going to rub some yummy on their bellys and hope that she will wash it off. If not then Hey Ho we carry on as we are.

Thank you all for your lovely comments and support. Poppy would also like to say Thanks for being there for her Mum!


----------



## macchelle (Dec 28, 2008)

Awwwww, they are so beautiful! Poor Poppy, after having 10 babies she deserves to be a bit bewildered. ;-) I'm sure she will eventually perk up and start loving all over those little babies.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

glad to see she is coming round to the idea of being a mum 
bless her 
she does look a bit more relaxed with them too in the last picture


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Glad things are going in the right direction, she will get there, I am sure!! She is goregous and so are those pups, they look very content...Im not suprised with round the clock care and attention!! You are doing a fab job!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

As always I'm impressed by all the care and time you breeders put into the mum and pups...People always seem to think that pups are born 'easily', because it's nature. I know better!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Now for the good news. i dabbed chicken sandwich paste on the pups tums during the night and held each pup up to her, she washed them with gusto and has continued to do so. I think in another two days she will be in total charge. Im so proud of her, all she needed was time and love and she got there. 

Yes breeders are excellent. Poppys breeder has been at the end of the phone both day and night. Shes is like her goldens, wonderful!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

amazing what a bit of chicken paste can do isnt it 
glad to here Poppy is feeling better about all her little charges


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Glad to know things are moving in a positive direction. Tell Poppy she has a beautiful family. Bless you for your hard work!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Just found this thread. Pleased after reading all posts that Poppy is getting used to the idea of the little darlings! I know it's not funny but had to chuckle at 'the first squawk and shes off' Sorry.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Happy to hear Poppy and her puppies are well.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Glad to hear that all is well. I don't blame Poppy for being freaked out. If I had 10 babies I'd be a little freaked out too! LOL
Looking forward to seeing these beautiful pups mature.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

As you can see Poppy is moving a little closer to her pups. Im still sitting in the box when she starts to feed. She doesnt like them squawking in her face and will take of if they do so. Once they are feeding she falls asleep and I can then leave her to it. Shes giving the odd lick here and there without chicken paste - Brilliant!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

They are all beautifull is it Poppys first litter.
My Daisy would love to help out she just loves puppies she would have made a good Mum if they had found her puppies


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Love the first pic of Poppy having a sneaky look at her babes. How many of each did she have?


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

maggie1951 said:


> They are all beautifull is it Poppys first litter.
> My Daisy would love to help out she just loves puppies she would have made a good Mum if they had found her puppies


 
Oh Maggie dont fret. Im sure her pups were sold. Remember we worked it all out by when she was losing her coat and the pups would have been around 7 weeks old when she was picked up at the car park. Im still certain that she was stolen, made to have pups and then she was dumped. Daisy is superbly put together which in a way says she was well bred. Remember me telling you that the day after we got her she heard the chidren next door walk up their drive and she immediately perked up for a few moments. Im sure she originally came from a loving home. This is why its so important for dogs to be microchipped. Poppys little mites will be chipped at 6 weeks old.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> Oh Maggie dont fret. Im sure her pups were sold. Remember we worked it all out by when she was losing her coat and the pups would have been around 7 weeks old when she was picked up at the car park. Im still certain that she was stolen, made to have pups and then she was dumped. Daisy is superbly put together which in a way says she was well bred. Remember me telling you that the day after we got her she heard the chidren next door walk up their drive and she immediately perked up for a few moments. Im sure she originally came from a loving home. This is why its so important for dogs to be microchipped. Poppys little mites will be chipped at 6 weeks old.


Yes Marilyn i do remember and Daisy still loves children it was sad for Daisy at the time but as you know she is well loved and looked after now.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations Poppy on your lovely litter & congrats to Marilyn too! They look like a lovely bunch, very evenly sized and a good birth weight. Can't wait to see them all growing over the next few weeks...

I absolutley loved the puppy part, I can't wait to do it all again, although I remember the sleeless nights all too well... exhausting business.

Just think of the fun you're going to have in a few weeks.....


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

tanyac said:


> Congratulations Poppy on your lovely litter & congrats to Marilyn too! They look like a lovely bunch, very evenly sized and a good birth weight. Can't wait to see them all growing over the next few weeks...
> 
> I absolutley loved the puppy part, I can't wait to do it all again, although I remember the sleeless nights all too well... exhausting business.
> 
> Just think of the fun you're going to have in a few weeks.....


 
So your pups are related to our pups. Lovely!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Here we have the perfect picture of Poppy at work. ::: She is really getting into it and I have to say with her taking the first two days off she is far less tired than she would have been. She looks so perky....and to top it all the tiny tiddler has gained weight, shes now 3/4 lb!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm happy to see Poppy is starting to get the hang of motherhood!  Good girl!

It's also great to hear that the little one is catching up too.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Beautiful mom and pups! Congrats to you and Poppy! I'm so happy things are turning around for you. Can't wait to see the pics as they grow.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

what great news 
glad to see Poppy is doing her bit


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Good job Poppy! I jsut found this thread and wanted to say congradulations!!! There so cute !! Can't wait to watch them grow!!


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Awe, I am so happy for Poppy that she is falling in love with her pups :


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

A little late to this thread - congrats Poppy and Lestorm! What a great mom she is becoming. Makes me want another puppy! Enjoy them, they will grow up fast!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Today Poppy has been a very good mummy. Her milk is in and the pus are filling themselves up like there is no more tomorrow. Shes such a good girl!

Pups pigment are changing. Its lovely to see little black noses, faces and tums.

Poppys little angels!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Can almost smell the puppy breath from here - good to hear that everything is going ok:crossfing


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

glad to see Poppy looking so happy


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, how beautiful she and they look. Are are of them light colored like Poppy?


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> Oh, how beautiful she and they look. Are are of them light colored like Poppy?


Thank you! We think they are adorable too. Most of the pups are cream like Poppy. Cream is the dominant gene so we expected to see most of them her colour. Only two are like their daddy.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

hey Marilyn, congratulations on your new litter, ( missed this completely ) and I know we're gonna get loads n loads of your brilliant puppy pics. Sorry to hear about the one inhaling the milk and hope he/she is better this morning


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

wow, what a cool thread. You're such a good grandma to the pups. Poppy is lucky you're there to guide her through the experience.
If I woke up one day and had given birth to 10 babies, I'd probably jump out the window :yes:


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Glad to hear all is going well now. I will give you a ring and hopefully come and see them. Annef


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh fantastic! Thanks Anne your opinion of them would be so much appreciated. Marilyn


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Pudden said:


> If I woke up one day and had given birth to 10 babies, I'd probably jump out the window :yes:


LOL!! I sure hope you wouldn't wake up one say and have 10 babies! lol.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Any new pictures or updates?


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Poppy is doing lots better. We have had to bring the pups out of the box for her to feed them, she will stimulate them to wee (and give a croaky cough after each pup) but not to poo. Its been an interesting three weeks. One pup became dehydrated and so was in the vet over the bank holiday. We then had to give him fluids every 15 mins for 48 hours..guess who didnt get any sleep during that time!

I think the pups are a little behind in their developement, some pups opened their eyes three days before others. We have on largish puppy that isnt walking very well at the moment where as his siblings and stumbling all around the box.

Today I started weaning them. They each had a teaspoon of raw minced beef, slow to take to it but with time they ate the lot. So we are progressing - slowly!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

*breakfast!*

Is breakfast ready mum? Oh yes!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Aww what gorgeous pictures, but there's something wrong with them, puppies way too clean....lol! I guess the mucky business will come in a few days when they're all diving in.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Those pictures are so sweet! Little wrinkled face eating raw the first time...


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

There soooo cute!!!! And they've gotten big!!!!!


----------



## Jenovglyn (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi guys, please can you help? I'm not sure how to post a thread but my golden Emma is 60 days today and has refused to eat today, started scratching the carpet, could this be the start ov labour? She is not panting heavy. I took her to the vet Monday (58 days) and they said she is in perfect health and thinks the pups will be here by Friday, if she is in the 1st stages of labour how long can this go on for?


----------

